
Top IT locations  - peter123
http://www.pcauthority.com.au/News/140574,top-10-it-locations.aspx
======
indiejade
_When we were coming up with this list I joked that San Francisco should be
considered a separate region from Silicon Valley if only because companies
from the valley actually turn a profit at some point._

So if SF and Silicon Valley had been grouped together (which they probably
should have; separating them is somewhat of a copout for a list that includes
Japan, an entire country) what is the missing area on the list?

My vote goes to Portland, OR. :)

------
pgebhard
What about Austin or Northern Virginia?

